# Flamingo reds part 2



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We had another killer day on another spot we found!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

man I miss Flamingo.....not the skeeters though...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Miami Matt said:


> man I miss Flamingo.....not the skeeters though...


I'm not going to say they are gone but if the hurt factor was a 10 a few years ago its now about a 4. We asked a ranger and he said the now spray every night.


----------

